# Joyetech eGrip



## Oupa (17/11/14)

Joyetech eGrip now in stock! Awesome all in one little boxes. Solid materials and quality finish. The perfect stealth vape device! Get it here now: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/new/joyetech-egrip/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (17/11/14)

It's so cute


----------



## Oupa (17/11/14)

Definitely a 10 on the cuteness scale, but also a 10 on the coolness scale!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan (7/12/14)

Thanks @Oupa! just opened my parcel now - its shiny, cool and oh! so cute - and thanks for the extra free coils

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/12/14)

johan said:


> Thanks @Oupa! just opened my parcel now - its shiny, cool and oh! so cute - and thanks for the extra free coils


Welcome back @johan 

Trust your break was peaceful? 

Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the new cute shiny thing

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (7/12/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Welcome back @johan
> 
> Trust your break was peaceful?
> 
> Looking forward to hearing your thoughts on the new cute shiny thing



Thanks it was an awesome family break way, but tomorrow I need to scan the pawn shops for a 2'nd hand liver  Will definitely post some pics and a short wright-up on it during the week.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (18/1/15)

Will you be stocking the eGrip RBA adapter @Oupa?


----------



## MurderDoll (18/1/15)

The Egrip worked brilliantly on my flight to Abu Dhabi. 

Snuck stealth vapes in my seat. 

Only downside of this mod is it does make a bit of noise. Luckily everyone around me had their headphones in watching movies.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## huffnpuff (18/1/15)

Andre said:


> Will you be stocking the eGrip RBA adapter @Oupa?


I see eCiggies has, so I suppose VM can get via that connection


----------



## Andre (18/1/15)

huffnpuff said:


> I see eCiggies has, so I suppose VM can get via that connection


Do not see the adapter there, just the RBA base? Do you have a link maybe, please.


----------



## MurderDoll (18/1/15)

Andre said:


> Do not see the adapter there, just the RBA base? Do you have a link maybe, please.




They don't have the adaptor on their site. Only the base. Did a check as well. 

http://eciggies.co.za/RBA-Base-for-Joyetech-eGrip?search=Egrip


@huffnpuff

This is the one that @Andre is looking for. 

http://www.joyetech.com/product/details.php?gno=221

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## huffnpuff (18/1/15)

MurderDoll said:


> They don't have the adaptor on their site. Only the base. Did a check as well.
> 
> http://eciggies.co.za/RBA-Base-for-Joyetech-eGrip?search=Egrip
> 
> ...



Doh! I'm going to need that too. Just bought 2 bases myself this weekend.


----------



## MurderDoll (18/1/15)

huffnpuff said:


> Doh! I'm going to need that too. Just bought 2 bases myself this weekend.




I think anyone that buys the RBA base will have to get one of these. Myself included. 

Reason being is its not easy to check the resistance on your build or to get the coils to fire evenly when having to install the RBA base back into the Egrip. 

I had a bit of a trial and error with my first build, worse the. Is my end result looked horrible cause I couldn't adjust the coils to fire perfectly or look neat.


----------



## Oupa (18/1/15)

At the moment only the RBA base. Will hopefully have the adapter in a couple of weeks.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## huffnpuff (18/1/15)

MurderDoll said:


> I think anyone that buys the RBA base will have to get one of these. Myself included.
> 
> Reason being is its not easy to check the resistance on your build or to get the coils to fire evenly when having to install the RBA base back into the Egrip.
> 
> I had a bit of a trial and error with my first build, worse the. Is my end result looked horrible cause I couldn't adjust the coils to fire perfectly or look neat.



Fully Agree. I cheated and bought a few 1.2Ohm eGrip Coil packs. They're prewicked, but I'd rather dry fire first and rewick. The adaptor would make this much easier.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff (31/1/15)

Gentleman, guess what eCiggies has in stock...

http://eciggies.co.za/Experienced_Vapers_Corner/RBA-510-ADAPTER

Guess where I'm going tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (31/1/15)

huffnpuff said:


> Gentleman, guess what eCiggies has in stock...
> 
> http://eciggies.co.za/Experienced_Vapers_Corner/RBA-510-ADAPTER
> 
> Guess where I'm going tomorrow


Ah, good. Used mine for the first time tonight, feel much more in control, but have to get my wraps right - not used to coils with that high a resistance.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (31/1/15)

Andre said:


> Ah, good. Used mine for the first time tonight, feel much more in control, but have to get my wraps right - not used to coils with that high a resistance.



@Andre, whats the ideal coil do you think for the eGrip?
What wire you using? 30g ?


----------



## MurderDoll (31/1/15)

Silver said:


> @Andre, whats the ideal coil do you think for the eGrip?
> What wire you using? 30g ?




I found using the 28g Kanthal, 8 wraps around a 2mm ID worked best for me. 
This worked out to around 1.4 ohms.
Haven't had any dry hits and vape was impressively good.


----------



## Andre (31/1/15)

Silver said:


> @Andre, whats the ideal coil do you think for the eGrip?
> What wire you using? 30g ?


Not much personal experience yet, just one coil at 1.8 ohm, which works well, but probably too high. Also used 28g. @Zodd's recommendation sounds about right - around 2 mm ID and resistance anything between 1.2 and 1.5.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (4/2/15)

*eGrip – RBA 510 Adapter* now available from Vapour Mountain. http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/accessories-accessories/egrip-rba-510-adapter/


----------

